# Where to buy a legitimate r4i gold.cn card?



## Talfuchre (Aug 27, 2012)

If anyone could suggest a online place to buy a r4i gold.cn that is legitimate and takes paypal.   I would be most appreciative.  I want to get a few for myself and my son. 

Thanks again,

TF


----------



## Rydian (Aug 27, 2012)

Are you sure you don't mean http://r4ids.cn/ instead?  THAT's the cart with official Wood support.


----------



## Talfuchre (Aug 28, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Are you sure you don't mean http://r4ids.cn/ instead?  THAT's the cart with official Wood support.



That is what I meant - and I see from the site you linked me a bunch of places to buy!  Thanks broham!

Sheesh - this was the only one I could find with Paypal ability: coolgadgetsgift.com

TF


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 28, 2012)

This is a trustworthy site i've used a couple of times http://www.zhuzhuchina.com/store/dsi_r4i_gold_slot-1_flashcard_type_d__www_r4ids_cn__3ds_1_4_4_compatible_wood_3ds.html


----------



## -MarioFan- (Aug 29, 2012)

I just bought a card using paypal from this site: http://www.dsflashcart.com/


----------



## kisamesama (Aug 30, 2012)

-MarioFan- said:


> I just bought a card using paypal from this site: http://www.dsflashcart.com/



are you sure it accepts paypal? look there : http://www.dsflashcart.com/payment-ezp-14.html


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 30, 2012)

The best site I know of
http://www.zhuzhuchi...h_category_id=0
Also very few sites use paypal anymore.


----------



## Talfuchre (Sep 2, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> The best site I know of
> http://www.zhuzhuchi...h_category_id=0
> Also very few sites use paypal anymore.



Thanks Catboy!

TF


----------



## Qtis (Jun 6, 2014)

gabbysolis said:


> i wanna find a website that can accept paypal to buy flashcart


 
nds-card.com. Support the temp and use PayPal


----------



## OncRN (Dec 26, 2014)

I used zhuzhu last year- worked fine, but SLOW shipping.  Used BestR4i3Ds.com earlier this year- got 2 genuine R4i gold 3DS RTS cards, rev D.  Used paypal- arrived in a few days.


----------

